

Ask HN: Universal price tracking tool? - vitomd

I'm looking for a webapp that each day it track some field inside of a html page ( it could be a  product price). And then you can make a graph with the evolution of that price. I'm sure that I read something similar here in HN, but I can't find it.
======
OafTobark
I'm working on one right now. Will be a few months before its ready. There are
some that are specific to stores, etc... that shows pricing trends but not
sure on a universal one.

